# My female cockatiel imitates whistles Lol



## Pikapi (Apr 6, 2017)

I don't know why but my little :tiel4: cockatiel has loved imitating whistles since she was young. Which led to us getting her DNA tested to see if she was a male. 

Her name is Pikapi.. so she used to say 'Pika' now I tried wolf whistling and she's learned to imitate too. Do you think I could teach her to sing longer songs? 

Video of her wolf whistle: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcn7JQ9TrLk


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

My female imitates whistles as well  while males are typically more vocal than the average female, it's a total myth that females can't learn to mimic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*female cockatiel whistles*

That is so cute! I had a female lutino 'tiel who whistled. I would do the first part of the whistle and she'd do the second, but she did it herself, too. I think you could probably teach your bird longer tunes since she already does the wolf whistle. BTW, the chew toy in the video - my Bennie loves those, too! Just be aware when she chews up the top part and the string is longer she could get it around her neck. I always shorten the string once Bennie chews of the first ring or two.
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Aww, love that photo!! I checked out some of the other videos of her on your YouTube channel. I saw the one where she says her name. It's pretty unusual for hens to speak, but she's a very talented girl


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

My girl does OK with very short whistles but not so much longer ones. 

A wolf whistle is impressive! Saying her name is very impressive, too. Such a talented girl!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

What a beautiful and very talented girl!


----------

